# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Konvertim videosh me Super V2007

## benseven11

Super video konverter eshte nje program me aftesi konvertimi videosh nga njeri format ne tjetrin,duke ruajtur ose ndryshuar kodeksat sipas deshires,ndryshuar madhesine e kornizes se filmit,ndryshuar bitrate etj.Mund te ruash materialin e konvertuar dhe luash me kete program ose program tjeter video player.Shume me vlere per te permirsuar cilesine e videove ne kompjuter,ose konvertuar videot ne formate qe i pershten kerkesave per kodeks te DVD playerit te jashtem qe lidhet me televizorin ose aparateve celulare ne formatet perkates.
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/da...oftware_id=761 Suporton gjithe formatet me te njohura video si dhe kodeksat.
Duke pare shkronjat dhe numrat ne figuren me poshte,jepet rruga se si te konvertohet nje video qe ke ne kompjuter.Komentet per cdo shkronje dhe numer jane vene si ne vazhdim.

A. Klik me te djathte ne nje zone te bardhe ku te duash dhe ne menu zgjedh "Shto media file"(Add media file) Kjo do beje qe nje video qe ke ne kompjuter te futet brenda programit super,gati per tu konvertuar.Shiko titullin e videos ne figure tek A1.

B.Ne cfare formati do e konvertosh videon?Klik te B-ja dhe zgjedh formatin qe deshiron,psh AVI.Menuja e B-se me formatet video qe programi suporton, posti ne vazhdim.

C.Klik dhe zgjedh kodeksin qe deshiron,psh MPEG4.Atehere videoja do konvertohet ne format avi duke perdorur kodeks mpeg4.Menuja e kodeksave te C-se qe programi suporton,ne postin ne vazhdim.

D.Klik dhe zgjedh audio kodeksin.Psh mp3.Menuja e audio kodeksave ne postin ne vazhdim.Duke bere keto ndryshime ,videoja pas konvertimit do jete si skadar avi me kodeks video mpeg4 dhe mp3 kodeks audio.
Modifikime te avancuara.
Nqs deshiron,mund te besh modifikime te tjera si me poshte.

1.Lere piken te rrethi"no change" nqs do qe videoja e konvertuar te kete madhesi ekrani filmi njelloj me origjinalen.

2.Vuri pike rrethit 704 480 nqs e do filmin e konvertuar ne permasa
704 gjeresiX480 lartesi.Mbaj parasysh qe zgjedhja e vlerave te larta te kornizes psh 720x576 mund te coje ne renie te cilesise se figures,nqs videoja origjinale eshte ne permasa me te vogla psh 352X288.Pervec kesaj DVD player te jashtem nuk mund ta luajne filmin ne permasa 720X576 ose 1280X 720 pasi videochipsi i dvd playerit te jashtem nuk e njeh dhe nuk e suporton kete madhesi kornize filmi.Verifikoje mire madhesine e kornizes nese suportohet nga DVD playeri i jashtem ose jo.
Konvertimi ne korniza me te medha mund te ule cilesin e figures dhe kjo varet shume edhe nga shpejtesia e procesorit.Ky ndryshim kerkon kujdes.Nqs video qe ke ne kompjuter eshte ne madhesi 352X 240,nuk duhet kaluar ne madhesi kornize ekstreme shume te medha,per arsyet me lart.
Nqs video origjinale eshte ne cilesi figure te shkelqyer,mund tja rritesh nje ose dy shkalle kornizen ose e le pa ndryshuar,duke lene piken ne rrethin"no change".

3.Tek aspekti zgjedh stilin e kornizes se filmit,psh 16:9 ta shohesh si ne kinema ne ekran te gjere ose 4.3 stil i rregullt pak si katror.

4.Shpejtesia e kornizave qe luhen ne sekonde.ketu ka vetem dy opsione.
Zgjidhet 25-sa ne qofte se je ne Europe dhe 29.97 ose 30 per Ameriken.

5.Klik dhe ne menu zgjedh vleren qe deshiron per shkallen bitrate.Kujdes me shkallen bitrate.Ashtu si me madhesine e kornizes,rritja e madhe e vleres bitrate mund te jape efekte te padeshiruara ne cilesi.Mund te prishe figuren pasi kompjuteri(procesori),nuk ka fuqi te procesoje me shpejtesi volume te medha informacioni video ne sekonde,psh 2000 kb/sek.Pervec rritjes se madhe te madhesis ne Gb te videos se konvertuar,videoja do rezultoje me nje permirsim te vogel ose me nje keqesim te cilesise dhe kjo per shkak te pa aftesise se procesorit per te perballuar volume kaq te medha videoje ne sekonde,per pasoje do kete renje,humbje te kornizave ne procesim si dhe csinkronizim te figures me zerin.Zeri do dali me vonese kur aktori flet ne video.Rritja e vleres bitrate kerkon eksperimentim,prova.Rritet pak shkalla bitrate dhe shikohet rezultati.Cdo gje varet nga kompjuteri,cilesia e videokartes dhe forca e procesorit.Nuk mund te besh perfekte ne cilesi nje video te keqe.Nqs videoja origjinale eshte me cilesi te dobet figure,rritja e shkalles bitrate mund te permirsoje disi figuren,por permirsimi eshte i vogel.

6.Frekuenca e zerit me e preferuar eshte 44100 hzPer kanalet e zerit ,lihet te 2-shi.

7.Per zerin,vlera bitrate per nje cilesi normale eshte 128.Nqs do cilesi akoma me te mire e con ne 160.

8.Klikohet ne butonin encode per te filluar konvertimin.

9.Pas pak minutash do verehet shiriti i progresit te konvertimit.

10.Pasi videoja eshte konvertuar shiko katrorin te 10-ta.Ai katror do jete bosh,pa shenjen e v-se brenda.Nqs katrori ka shenjen e v-se,kjo do te thote qe vidjoja eshte ne proces,vazhdon duke u konvertuar,nuk ka mbaruar akoma.
11.Te dhenat e videos se konvertuar jane ne drejtkendeshin "output",11-a.Duke lexuar ne ate drejtkendesh merr vesh qe programi do e konvertoje videon ne formatin...Avi ne kete rast.Video kodeksi MPEG4 dhe audio kodeksi mp3.

Videon e konvertuar do e gjeni si skedare ne direktorine C:\Program Files\Super\Output.Kjo eshte direktoria me default qe ka caktuar programi,per ta ruajtur vidjon.Mund te klikosh ne nje zone te bardhe ne program me te djathte dhe zgjedh ne menu "specify output file destinacion".Mund te ndryshosh direktorine se ku programi te ruaje videon qe konverton,psh desktop ose C:\,ose C:\My documents etj,per ta gjetur videon me shpejt.Programi eshte i shkelqyer,ka opsione dhe detaje ne konvertim qe shume programeve te tjere te konvertimit te videove u mungon.Mire eshte qe rezolucioni i ekranit te jete 1024x768 dhe jo 800x600,pasi nuk do arrish te shikosh butonat ne fund te programit.

----------


## benseven11

Ketu jane menute e formateve video,kodeksave video dhe kodeksave te zerit qe mund te zgjidhen per konvertim.

----------


## Jimi_Hendrix

Ca pune te mrekullueshme!


Sh. flm!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## beni67

Beno je i modh  vlla. Po e daonload dhe po e provoj. Me duhej nje konvertues videosh......Kur te vish ketej nga ny na e bej te ditur se te kam borxh me shume se sa nje kafe. Shendet vella!

----------


## benseven11

Ka dale ne 4 korrik nje version i ri i programit Super.
http://update4.free.fr/A9A27C416AD40...SUPERsetup.exe
Versioni ne postin e pare eshte i janarit

----------


## Sirius

Per ata qe nuk kan nerva me punu me prog. te Benit ja nje tjeter ma i leht...
VideoConvertMaster
http://www.video-convert-master.com/download.htm
Cracki i gjendet leht...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Nuk e di per kete programin e rrushit , por programi i bensevn eshte fantastik fare!!!

----------


## Mr_Tironci

Beno kam pa shume nga postimet e tuja dhe te them te drejten jep informacione shume te rencishme per lexuesit. Bravo lale  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## muli21

bravo benseven11

----------


## soft-master

> Personalisht, ne pergjithesi mundohem te perdor programe open-source ose thjesht falas ne vend qe te "vjedh" serialin apo te aplikoj ndonje patch. Si program falas per kete qe kerkoni ju, mund kam gjetur nje qe quhet Super video converter. mund ta shkarkoni nga kjo faqja ketu:
> http://www.erightsoft.com/home.html


Në fakt ky programi figuron dhe tek ky postimi më përpara :shkelje syri:

----------


## baaroar

E kam provuar kete program dhe mund te them qe eshte pergjithesisht i mire por me te meta.
Te pakten per konvertimin e videove ne formatin mp4 per platformen PSP jep error.
Nga konvertuesit qe qarkullojne deri tani si me te vlefshmin vecoj:
Magic Video Converter 8.0.2.18
dhe
Xilisoft Video Converter v3.1.52.Build

----------


## benseven11

Nje version me i ri (10 qershor 2009)i super konvertusit.
http://www.erightsoft.org/GetFile.php?SUPERsetup.exe

----------


## gertl

> Nje version me i ri (10 qershor 2009)i super konvertusit.
> http://www.erightsoft.org/GetFile.php?SUPERsetup.exe


Beno shiko ca me del kur klikoj per donload. Pse nuk me jep mundesi downloadimi?

----------


## benseven11

Te kjo faqja http://www.erightsoft.com/S6Kg1.html
Shiko diku ne fund te faqes per linkun blu
 Download SUPER © setup file 
Klikon atje,klik pastaj ne save dhe fillon shkarkimi.

----------


## gertl

Ok. Rrofsh Beno se e mora. Mu duk shume interesant. 
Faleminderit dhe njehere dhe gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Shoku Miti

jemi shume te mire Bravooo 
gjithe te mirat forumiste

----------


## benseven11

Nje tutorial me i detajuar per enkodim videosh me super.Si fillim shkarko programin versionin me te ri ketu.
http://download.softpedia.com/dl/e44...etup200936.exe
Instalohet dhe hapet programi.Behet ndryshimi si ne figuren 1.
Ku do i ruash skedaret e konvertuar?Vendi me i mire me i kollajshem eshte desktop.Pra video pasi te konvertohet do ruhet ne desktop.
Shiko figurat poshte 1A dhe fig 1.B
Fig 1
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/f67b15e005.jpg
Fig 1A
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/3a8701490e.jpg
Fig 1.B
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/0caf63bc69.jpg

----------


## benseven11

vazhdon.....
Do shfaqet figura 2,3 4 si me poshte dhe behen ndryshimet.
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/69e78e0287.jpg
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/529ba1f31d.jpg
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/4d0f992350.jpg

----------


## benseven11

Figurat 5,6,7...

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/8ae519109a.jpg

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/d78650900e.jpg

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/ede3173b34.jpg

----------


## benseven11

Figura e fundit 8.video duke u enkoduar ne avi format dhe kodek mpeg 4.
Video e enkoduar ne perfundim do ruhet ne desktop pasi ate opsion zgjodhem shih fig 1a dhe 1,b .Do ruhet si avi format pasi ate format zgjodhem avi,shih fig 2.
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/3816f0488d.jpg

----------

